# muskie in rivers



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

are there any secrets to catching skis in current. i'v hooked and lost quite a few fishin for smallies over the years but ever time i put on a wire leader and throw a big bait nothing happens accept maybe a follow. is there certain baits that river fish like. also if i use a floro leader how light can i go and be relativly safe, i think light line and leaders may help


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't fish rivers, so no help on the tactics. As for the leader, I use 60# fluorocarbon leaders and have not had any problems.
Brian


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

riverKing said:


> are there any secrets to catching skis in current. i'v hooked and lost quite a few fishin for smallies over the years but ever time i put on a wire leader and throw a big bait nothing happens accept maybe a follow. is there certain baits that river fish like. also if i use a floro leader how light can i go and be relativly safe, i think light line and leaders may help


Put the heavier flouro leader on but keep your smallie baits on, especially if you have caught quite a few on those baits...makes sense to me!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Ever see Don Meisner's show? He fishes in NY state and does pretty decent on stream muskies. He uses a 1/4 jig (with improved hook) and attaches about 4" -6" of black or white feathers to the jig and basically fishes it like normal except the the rod pulls are 15" or so, maybe like you were fishing a popper. I've fished a fair amount in salt water. What I would do is to use single strand leader material in copper color. Tie a haywire twist (just search the internet for instructions and remember to snap it off, do not cut the end of wire) to your jig and another to a small black swivel giving you about an 8" leader which is very small diameter. The leader will need to be changed or straightened after catching a good fish which is a small price to pay

He once caught a small musky, brought it into the boat and removed the hooks. He gently placed the musky back into the water. His lure was now dangling in the water, the musky hovered there for a second or two and Bam, he hit the lure again.

I should add that you cannot go wrong having a big black in line spinner like a mepps musky killer


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've done well in the Mahoning river for muskies with a 3/4 ounce daredevil in firetiger. Its the only place I've ever caught muskies around here (with any consistency) using spoons.

I've also caught them in the same river using 6 inch Grandma's. The last two years I've been building similar baits just for that river.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

What part of the Mahoning do you fish?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Near the Pennsylvania border.


----------



## Gordo7979 (Mar 3, 2007)

My dad and I have caught many nice muskies out of the shenango river using (pretty big) mepps inline spinners and even crankbaits in perch and shad colors.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

I LIVE CLOSE TO THE OHIO RIVER, AND FISH IT QUITE FREQUENTLY. I HAVE ONLY HAD ONE FOLLOW WHILE BASS FISHING. HAS ANYONE HAD ANY LUCK OR EXPERIENCES WITH MUSKE, AND THIS MAY BE A STUPID QUESTION, BUT WHY DOESNT OHIO TRY STOCKING THE RIVER .


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the ohio wouldnt keep muskies very well, though they do great in the feeder rivers. there is actually an ohio river strain of ski that now is pretty much limited to some WV streams and a few remnant populations in smaller ohio rivers. its a beautiful fish. i think the ohio by now would have quite a few in it considering all the muskies that make it through the dams buts its just to big a river to find them. what i dont understand is what happens to them in smaller rivers the numbers change drastically every year it seems, probably due to different numbers of fish leaving the lakes, i just would like to know where they go because they dont seem to make it to the ohio much

and a question, what would be the lightest reliable floro leader?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

A few times each year we hear of muskie being caught in the Ohio as well as some of its tributaries. Either they are getting out of the lakes/reservoirs and making their way downstream or there is a natural self sustaining population (very unlikely), but Mother Nature has a way of doing the unexpected so nothing would surprise me.





riverking,
In reference to your leader question, although I have never used a floro leader I know several people that do and use nothing less than 80lb for most applications. If fishing rocks, or heavy cover they step it up to 100lb or 130lb.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Berlin tail waters. Holds some monster muskies no doubt let alone most the shad out of the lakes.


----------

